# Need Jr. Figure competition, please help!



## jaim91 (Feb 18, 2004)

Do any of you know of any Junior/ Teen figure competitions coming up anywhere (either Canada or in the States)? I really want to get involved, but don't know where to start looking..please help!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.msfigure.com/Schedule.htm


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey jaim!  Welcome to IM! 
where in Canada are you?


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you so much, both of you. I live in Ontario, but will be in Florida in April, and am hoping to compete there (as well as anywhere in Canada).  I am so desperate!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

Everything you need is right here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21505


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 18, 2004)

Merci! It was very helpful! It's a shame there aren't a lot of figure/ bodybuilding competitions out there for a 16 year old girl...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 18, 2004)

NPC has quite a few coming up.  Received some Info through the mail.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 21, 2004)

what is the official npc website?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

npcnewsonline.com


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 22, 2004)

thanks for the url! I think I'm going to compete in the bodybuilding competition in May for teens. everyone on this site has been so motivating!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2004)

keep us updated . Post pics if possible.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 27, 2004)

I can't install my scanner, but when i do..the pics will be up. Now I really need your guys/girls' help...I need a competition (junior/ teen) ANYWHERE IN NORTH AMERICA BETWEEN MARCH 30 - APRIL 19...ANYTHING! But I need exact dates and/ or e-mail address of people I can contact. Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2004)

Is this what you are looking for ?

4.17.04 JUNIOR USA BODYBUILDING, FIGURE, AND FITNESS CHAMPIONSHIPS
 hosted by Mike Katz & Jerry Mastrangelo
1-203-281-7213 
New Haven, CT
 National Contest


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 28, 2004)

That's excellent, thanks... but because it's a national contest, does that mean that because i live in canada, i can't enter?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

Sometimes.

Go to NPC website.  Select that particular competition and on the registration form, look closely cause somewhere on the form, it'll tell you whether or not you can.  Some do and some dont.  Some hold two in one comp.  Each Fed and promotor are dif.  It's a matter of opinion and their goal as far as show "outcome" quality, quantity, etc............


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2004)

Here you go jaim...
If you have any intention of eventually seeking a pro card in figure this is definately the federation you would need to go through, it is your local Ontario based federation affiliated with the CBBF and IFBB.  There is a schedule of competitions you would be eligible to compete in and qualify in at this site... good luck!


http://www.bao.on.ca/


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 16, 2004)

Mike Katz's show in Connecticut is a BIG one with some very experienced competitors.  Do any federations have a novice class for women or do they only do that with men?


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 17, 2004)

Are yo udoing Mike Katz's show?! I was thinking about it, but didn't know whether it was exclusively teen figure/bodybuilding, or teen fitness as well....any idea? That's for the website BritChick!!!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 29, 2004)

No use...I have yet to find anything for a Canadian junior female bodybuilder. I checked out NPC, and they want you to have a permanent residence in the US. Nothing from the NABBA, you have to compete in the states for a card or something first. 

Anyone know any Canadian Jr. competitions?


----------

